# What's the connection? The redux Part 2



## Mark T (Feb 22, 2019)

OK, about time I got off my rear and posted some new items to solve.  For the new batch I have some literary works to add to the usual range of sports and pop stars.

But to start with, something nice and easy!

#1: Nine singles, most of them released but not all.  What is the track and artist and what is the connection?






I expect Northerner should be able to identify at least one of these!


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2019)

Hopeless at these.
2 is The Beatles, Sergeant Pepper, which was released as a single, apparently. (I didn’t know until I googled it)
3 looks like the album cover to Pink Floyd's Animals. I think Pigs was released as a single.
6. Daughter says this is The Trooper, Iron Maiden.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2019)

5. Work it - Missy Elliott
7. (It's that classic  ) Who let the dogs out? - Baha Men

No idea what the connection is but the Baha Men was played at lots of US sporting events?


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2019)

Robin said:


> Hopeless at these.
> 2 is The Beatles, Sergeant Pepper, which was released as a single, apparently. (I didn’t know until I googled it)
> 3 looks like the album cover to Pink Floyd's Animals. I think Pigs was released as a single.
> 6. Daughter says this is The Trooper, Iron Maiden.


3 & 6 : Yes.
2: It is that album but I'm after a specific track - and it's not that one



Matt Cycle said:


> 5. Work it - Missy Elliott
> 7. (It's that classic  ) Who let the dogs out? - Baha Men


Yes and yes


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 24, 2019)

I may well be totally wrong, but 8 looks like Jethro Tull ( looks like Martin Lancelot Barre’s hair on the left). If I’m right, it’s around about the time of Witches Promise.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I may well be totally wrong, but 8 looks like Jethro Tull ( looks like Martin Lancelot Barre’s hair on the left). If I’m right, it’s around about the time of Witches Promise.


Yes it is Jethro Tull, but wiki tell's me that this track is a few years after Witches Promise

I'm surprised @Northerner hasn't chimed in on #1!


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark T said:


> Yes it is Jethro Tull, but wiki tell's me that this track is a few years after Witches Promise
> 
> I'm surprised @Northerner hasn't chimed in on #1!


That must mean it’s Kate Bush...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 24, 2019)

Think the connection is animal noises feature in the songs.  

Elephant in Work it
Horses in The Trooper
Dogs in Who let the dogs out?
Guessing the Sgt Pepper track is Good morning, good morning featuring chickens
Kate Bush is Aerial (Tal?) featuring birds
Sheep in Pink Floyd Sheep


----------



## Mark T (Feb 24, 2019)

Well done @Matt Cycle, that is the correct connection.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 25, 2019)

Following on from Mike's answer is the Jethro Tull one (number 8) bungle in the jungle?
4. It's my life - Talk talk
9. Frontier psychiatrist - Avalanches (should have known as I've got the album)


----------



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2019)

OK, I think the whole set got guessed there 

I'll set another one up , probably tomorrow.  This one is going to have a literary theme.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 26, 2019)

OK, for my next quiz - some literary figures

#2 Who are these authors and what connects them?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 26, 2019)

1. George Eliot
3. Emily Bronte
8. Harper Lee
9. JK Rowling


----------



## Mark T (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> 1. George Eliot
> 3. Emily Bronte
> 8. Harper Lee
> 9. JK Rowling


All correct.


----------



## Robin (Feb 26, 2019)

2.George Sand
7. Karen Blixen (Isaac Diensten)
Did they all write under men’s names? (JK Rowling = Robert Galbraith, for example, Emily Bronte = Ellis Bell)


----------



## Mark T (Feb 26, 2019)

Robin said:


> 2.George Sand
> Did they all write under men’s names? (JK Rowling = Robert Galbraith, for example, Emily Bronte = Ellis Bell)


Oh dear - that quick?

Although George Sand and George Elliot are mens names....  So maybe those are not the correct answers


----------



## Robin (Feb 26, 2019)

Mark T said:


> Oh dear - that quick?
> 
> Although George Sand and George Elliot are mens names....  So maybe those are not the correct answers


Mary Ann Evans and Amantine Dupin, then!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh dear, only 4, 5 and 6 to find.

Better go find my list of quiz ideas out again!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 26, 2019)

4. James Tiptree Jr
5. Katharine Burdekin
6. Rob Thurman


----------



## Mark T (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, the next one to see if I can throw Matt Cycle and Robin off the trail  (probably not)

9 people from film and TV, other then that, who are they and what connects them?


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2019)

Well, I can confidently state that I don’t know any of them, and nor do the rest of the family!
Oh wait, yes we do, 7 is Richard Curtis!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 2, 2019)

Robin said:


> Well, I can confidently state that I don’t know any of them, and nor do the rest of the family!
> Oh wait, yes we do, 7 is Richard Curtis!


Yes it is


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2019)

And for another easy hit, 5 is Diane Keaton


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2019)

Is number 4 Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 4, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> And for another easy hit, 5 is Diane Keaton





mikeyB said:


> Is number 4 Charlie Chaplin?


Yes and yes


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, I can’t get any others at the moment, but all so far have got themselves lifetime achievement awards of one sort or another, though I don’t imagine that’s the sole commonality.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 4, 2019)

I had to go back and check, but not all of these have lifetime achievement award - quite a few did though!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2019)

I keep thinking 9 looks like Michael Aspel - but if so what's that sign that looks like it says 'San Diego' doing behind him - so assume it isn't but yes I am asking if it is, LOL

(One bloke looks a bit like a young Saddam to me …..)


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I keep thinking 9 looks like Michael Aspel - but if so what's that sign that looks like it says 'San Diego' doing behind him - so assume it isn't but yes I am asking if it is, LOL
> 
> (One bloke looks a bit like a young Saddam to me …..)


I keep thinking 9 looks like Gregory Peck, but then, so does number 1...


----------



## Mark T (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope, none of them are Michael Aspel or Gregory Peck.  And definitely not Saddam.

Except for Charlie, all the rest I believe to be still alive.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 6, 2019)

The SanDiego sign is the SAN Diego Comic-Con. And I still can’t figure out who that is


----------



## Mark T (Mar 6, 2019)

#9 is an American, the picture is from 2006 at the San Diego Comic-Con - actually that doesn't help as he isn't listed on the guest list for that year!
#1 is Welsh, the picture is from 2014 at the O2


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 6, 2019)

1. Terry Jones.

Struggling with these!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2019)

8 isn't Alan Sugar is it?  he looks SO ruddy familiar he's annoying me LOL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 6, 2019)

9. Richard Donner


----------



## Mark T (Mar 6, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> 1. Terry Jones.


Yes


trophywench said:


> 8 isn't Alan Sugar is it?  he looks SO ruddy familiar he's annoying me LOL


Nope = #8 is Indian


Matt Cycle said:


> 9. Richard Donner


Yes


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 7, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Guessing the Sgt Pepper track is Good morning, good morning featuring chickens



Actually, that track features a succession of animal noises (at the request of John Lennon; each animal supposedly capable of scaring or eating the last):

rooster (repeated from the beginning)
cat
dog
cow
horse
sheep
lion
elephant
bloodhounds accompanying fox hunters on horseback with horns blasting
and finally: chickens morphing into the guitar chord which begins the next track


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 7, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. James Tiptree Jr


Real name Alice (aka Racoona) Sheldon.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 7, 2019)

3 looks a bit like the human controlled by Blofeld the cat in one of the James Bond movies.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 7, 2019)

You are all doing well here - but I'll make the next one easier.  There was another person I could of put in but he would of given it away all by himself!

So left to get are #2, an italian, #3 an iranian, #6 an indian and #8 another indian.

There is something common about all the people found so far, you have to think about what they do (or did).


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 7, 2019)

2. Tinto Brass

They've all won (film) awards BAFTA, Oscars, lifetime achievement awards?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes, it's Tinto Brass.

No, that's not the connection I'm looking for.  Not sure if it's true of all of them.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 7, 2019)

3. Daryush Shokof - that well known Iranian artist, film director, writer, and producer based in Germany, whose filmography includes the classics Epicalypse Now, Flushers and Flushers 2.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 7, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Daryush Shokof - that well known Iranian artist, film director, writer, and producer based in Germany, whose filmography includes the classics Epicalypse Now, Flushers and Flushers 2.


Sorry, a bit obscure that one I admit


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2019)

Are they all film or Tv directors? Or have done some directing, even if it’s not their usual job?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 8, 2019)

Robin said:


> Are they all film or Tv directors? Or have done some directing, even if it’s not their usual job?


Yes, they all are directors - but that's only part of the solution.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2019)

8. Shekhar Kapur

Have they all directed themselves in films?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 8, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> 8. Shekhar Kapur
> 
> Have they all directed themselves in films?


Yes it's Shekar, that leaves just one person to find I think

For the link; it's not precisely the wording I had written down, but it's close enough that I'd give it to you.  I suspect you can find the relevant wiki page!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2019)

Do you all want me to give you another day or so to figure out the last person, based on the connection?  Or put you all out of your misery?


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2019)

Mark T said:


> Do you all want me to give you another day or so to figure out the last person, based on the connection?  Or put you all out of your misery?


S J Surya, apparently, I think Daughter may have had recourse to reverse image search.


----------

